# End May BoNk Hol WeeKenD FuN! (TaKe 2)



## munkeeunit (Apr 7, 2006)

I'll just repost what Fizzerbird said before, while sharpening my Munkee teeth   
..........................................................

Wot Fizzerbird said:

End May BoNk Hol WeeKenD FuN!
Now, I was gonna wait for Mr. Isambard to start a thread, But I'm up due to having rather dodgy tummy.

So I'll get the ball rolling but this in no way means that I am organising anything as I'll be incredibly busy during May month and will only be able to stick my ore in occassionally!

All I know is that some sort of frivlous fun and antics are due to be planned for the last Bank holiday weekend in May coinciding with the gorgeous Isambards visit to Bristol.

Agenda and venues to be arranged...all suggestions welcome but it is becoming a tradition to have a 'picnic' on the Sunday. I missed it last year so wouldn't mind doing something similar this year but am easy. (awaits Izzy's witty repartee)

Pencil in the last weekend in May for Bristol nonsense!

Maybe the Welsh crew would like to come?

Over to you...


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 7, 2006)

*munkeeunit adopts the prayer position even though he ain't religious*


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 7, 2006)

That last bin cost us 72 posts in our lingering war with the Welsh   

Which is a very good reason to be careful to walk the flamewar tightrope as carefully as we can


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 7, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> That last bin cost us 72 posts in our lingering war with the Welsh
> 
> Which is a very good reason to be careful to walk the flamewar tightrope as carefully as we can


I was thinking earlier about the joy of posting some porn up or calling someone a Very Rude Name in the biggest Welsh thread so it would be binned. Then I slapped myself sharply and went to Asda where i have bought an enormous reduced chocolate torte for  £1.64. 
Anyway, if i am not oop north, I will be well up for coming to picnic/pub/pieshop and would be lovely to see you all.   Now I have sneezed all over the computer keyboard and it has gone all wet.


----------



## sparkling (Apr 7, 2006)

I'd like to come to a fluffy picnic where everyone brings along nice food and then ignores it most of the afternoon...and where we see beautiful gnats and follow the sun down the hill.  If this is the type of  picnic planned then count me in.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 7, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Now I have sneezed all over the computer keyboard and it has gone all wet.



Sneezing on the computer keyboard is a very dangerous and well documented phenomena, whereby it causes sufficient soft tissue fusion between yourself, the keyboard, the pc, and hence the internet, to enable you to psychically surf the net by mere thought alone.

This may sound like fun, but it is documented to cause such information overload that your brains explode over the keyboard, which would then enable suffient soft tissue fusion between yourself and the internet to take it over, and become a global electronic overlord.

The drawboack being that your brains are no-longer in your head, which is also well documented as resulting in immediate death.

So, quick, get the tissues out.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 7, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> I was thinking earlier about the joy of posting some porn up or calling someone a Very Rude Name in the biggest Welsh thread so it would be binned.



Just think, if all those BIM War threads hadn't been binned we'd be about 10,000 posts above the Welsh, and none of this would have happened,

I think   

But what a horrible mess they made.


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 7, 2006)

Well  done Munkee...I've been looking for an excuse to post this pic again

Everything will turn out fine, trust me and feel the love


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## Sunspots (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 7, 2006)

whoops

i meant


----------



## sparkling (Apr 7, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Well  done Munkee...I've been looking for an excuse to post this pic again
> 
> Everything will turn out fine, trust me and feel the love




I'm on my way out to do just that with a certain naughty someone...lol


ooops sorry not really for this thread.


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 7, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> I'm on my way out to do just that with a certain naughty someone...lol


  
my illusions about you are shattered sparkling. i always thought you were such a good girl but now the truth is out


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 7, 2006)

I might come to this




























and then again, I might not.


----------



## Iam (Apr 7, 2006)

We might see you there, then









and then again, we might not.


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 7, 2006)

Probably won't be at this since we should be off to Greece around that time but if the plans for a certain persons birthday are still going ahead there is an incredibly high posibility of me and shells being down in the west country very soon after the end of may 

edit - haven't seen a lot of you for ages so it would be great to catch up


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 8, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> I'm on my way out to do just that with a certain naughty someone...lol
> 
> 
> ooops sorry not really for this thread.


oooooh! Get 'Tom' to give me details! 





			
				rubbershoes said:
			
		

> my illusions about you are shattered sparkling. i always thought you were such a good girl but now the truth is out


*coughspluttercough* Ahem...of course she is...pure and sweetness that sparkly one *coughspluttercough*




			
				boskysquelch said:
			
		

> I might come to this


Do it. You know you miss us




			
				Savage Henry said:
			
		

> Probably won't be at this since we should be off to Greece around that time but if the plans for a certain persons birthday are still going ahead there is an incredibly high posibility of me and shells being down in the west country very soon after the end of may
> 
> edit - haven't seen a lot of you for ages so it would be great to catch up



We missed you at kabu mate! hopefully see you at certain persons birthday.


There will be all sorts of things going on over the course of the weekend I'm sure...I'm particularly looking forward to playing with my instrument   

.


----------



## sparkling (Apr 8, 2006)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> my illusions about you are shattered sparkling. i always thought you were such a good girl but now the truth is out




I have been realibly informed that I am very good   


anyway back to the May bonk holiday...whose coming?


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 8, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> ..I'm particularly looking forward to playing with my instrument
> 
> .



isn't that something you should be doing in private :insert kenneth williams type smilie here:


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 8, 2006)

I've just gto a darth vader Mr potatohead to bring to annoy Izzy


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 8, 2006)

OOOooh oooh that reminds me.

Isambards birthday thread


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 8, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> I've just gto a darth vader Mr potatohead to bring to annoy Izzy



I've never heard it called that before


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 8, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> I've just gto a darth vader Mr potatohead to bring to annoy Izzy



You are not having him until next Sunday!

Honestly, it was like taking a 6 year old around Asdals earlier


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 8, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> You are not having him until next Sunday!
> 
> Honestly, it was like taking a 6 year old around Asdals earlier



If you wear flat, suit like shoes at any supermarket you can slide around in aisles like it's an icerink. I've been out of work the last few years, so rarely have the right shoes on now, but it's great fun, and combined with a trolley in full flight things can get quite hectic.  

EDIT: What have I done   DJBS will no doubt try it out


----------



## strung out (Apr 8, 2006)

can't make it but I hope people have a nice time at this


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 11, 2006)

I live in trainers mate. 


besides I use me skateboards   


Hows that for a bump


----------



## on_the_fly (Apr 11, 2006)

amateur bump


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 24, 2006)

This one is full professional bump. . .


Now dont get Tooooooo excited BUT there is talk of maybe getting the decks set up at a secret location for a bit of a party on the Saturday night.

We might even be able to podcast it.


More news as it happens. . . .


----------



## on_the_fly (Apr 24, 2006)

ooo very slick mr bomb !

mm decks, still not let me loose o n them yet


----------



## Isambard (Apr 24, 2006)

<Flicks through über cheeeeeeezy Euro house collection>


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 24, 2006)

I dont do CD's ya know


----------



## Isambard (Apr 24, 2006)

Do you support MP3 players?   

I've got a Club BunKRS on there and a really fucked up Austrian cover artist of Freddy Mercury!


----------



## Iam (Apr 24, 2006)

Is it me, or is this like... at the weekend???

 

*starts getting excited*


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 24, 2006)

depends what weekend you mean? It's the last bonk hol weekend in May...not this one hon. ( if thats what you meant?)

As for after parties etc etc...just hold yer horses for a tad longer peeps.

Bombscare...tut tut...you know the one thing to get people over excited about something is to tell them not to get excited!    

Seriously, be good if the after party thing could happen but at this stage it's just as likely not to happen...so just be prepared for a weekend of wierd and wonderful happenings and you wont be disappointed...if the after party goes ahead, it'll be a bonus!


----------



## Iam (Apr 24, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> depends what weekend you mean? It's the last bonk hol weekend in May...not this one hon. ( if thats what you meant?)



Ummm. It was what I meant, yeah.

I didn't notice that there were two BHs in May...

 

It's not easy being this daft, y'know?


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 24, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> It's not easy being this daft, y'know?



Oh, I dunno...I don't find it _that_ difficult


----------



## Iam (Apr 24, 2006)

(((fizzer)))

It makes the inevitable fallout easier, having other dafties around. 

TWO bank holidays in May. Two...


----------



## Isambard (Apr 24, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> so just be prepared for a weekend of wierd and wonderful happenings and you wont be disappointed..


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 24, 2006)

umm, i'm due dahn brizzle that way that w/end anyway, and I have the sneaking suspicion the two events in question are meant to collide. who's organising this, so I can PM them and compare notes?


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 24, 2006)

Red Jezza said:
			
		

> umm, i'm due dahn brizzle that way that w/end anyway, and I have the sneaking suspicion the two events in question are meant to collide. who's organising this, so I can PM them and compare notes?



It's being organised by the collective ...watch this space!   

Be cool to see you mate


----------



## Isambard (Apr 24, 2006)

Jezza, if you are old to remember the advert   , its the meet up from over here that's also popular over there. General fluffiness all round for any who turns up without an attitude for a fun time.


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 24, 2006)

cool to see y'all too, fizz & bumscrub  . Izzy, i'll PM ya tomorrow. gotta get back to stitching up techies now....


----------



## sparkling (Apr 25, 2006)

must go and addd these dates to the time off rota thingy our boss has pinned to the notice board....just hope no one else has booked this.

Shall I bring the Italian talking shoes again for Isambard?


----------



## Isambard (Apr 25, 2006)

They have SUCH a sexy Italian voice Sparkling!   
But are they Ok on slippy stones?


----------



## Iam (Apr 25, 2006)

What she said...




			
				fizzerbird said:
			
		

> It's being organised by the collective



What she means...



> We'll probably have a rough plan an hour before we meet



I have great faith in us.


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 25, 2006)

you're destroying my illusions about the brizzle posse being so much more tergevvah than degenerate londoners!!!


----------



## Isambard (Apr 25, 2006)

Yeah but no but yeah but no but!


----------



## fat hamster (Apr 26, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> General fluffiness all round for any who turns up without an attitude for a fun time.


Innit.   

<spreads fluff and happiness in the general direction of everybody...even the Welsh posse    >


----------



## sparkling (Apr 26, 2006)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Innit.
> 
> <spreads fluff and happiness in the general direction of everybody...even the Welsh posse     >




Even to us Essex birds?   

<waves to Hammy>


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 26, 2006)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> <spreads fluff and happiness in the general direction of everybody...even the Welsh posse    >



*catches it n sends some back to "u lot"*


----------



## fat hamster (Apr 26, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Even to us Essex birds?
> 
> <waves to Hammy>


_Especially_ you Essex birds!

<waves back>


----------



## fizzerbird (May 2, 2006)

I hope the weather is warmer by then...not long now Aghhhhhhhhhhhh I still cant post smilies!


----------



## gloryhornetgirl (May 2, 2006)

Fizzer - control & F5 is your friend.


----------



## Callie (May 2, 2006)

The weather will be great, I promise 

Im mildly excited, it'll be just after my last exam in the world ever YAY! so I might be in a bit of a partying mood.


----------



## Isambard (May 3, 2006)

Ooooh are you coming Callie?


----------



## fizzerbird (May 4, 2006)

Callie said:
			
		

> The weather will be great, I promise
> 
> Im mildly excited, it'll be just after my last exam in the world ever YAY! so I might be in a bit of a partying mood.



Yay fekity feking yay!

I love it when calllie comes to the mash ups!  

YAY!

My toy box is getting bigger...oh and bombscare is on the look out for some bagpipes to play at the music session during the picnic...so if anyone knows of any we could borrow...


----------



## sparkling (May 4, 2006)

Leave is all booked so no excuses for me now.

BTW weather today is going to be hot...perhaps its practising for our picnicky thang.


----------



## munkeeunit (May 4, 2006)

For people like me too dim to memorise the bank holiday cycle, this is on the 29th May, right? with the picnic on the 28th?

I've read hints of an 'organising collective' so please bear this is mind....

I'm signed off disabled, I'm chronically allergic to diesel fumes in particular, and while on a good day I'm nearly normal (whatever that is?) if the 'organising collective' are planning somewhere too remote, which involves a lot of travelling there and back, then I probably won't be able to come  

Seriously, too much travel makes me very, very ill. A little travelling is fine, especially if someone gives me a lift in a non-diesel vehicle


----------



## Iam (May 4, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> bombscare is on the look out for some bagpipes


----------



## djbombscare (May 4, 2006)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

*cough*


WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEZ


----------



## Iam (May 4, 2006)

*has a word*


----------



## munkeeunit (May 4, 2006)

*munkeeunit calls for an ambulance and hopes someone else does the mouth to mouth resusitation while we wait for it to arrive*


----------



## djbombscare (May 4, 2006)

Its alright. . I'm ok. . .Fizz stuck corks in the end. 

I've managed to blow them out now.

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
eeeeeooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurwaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Can you tell what it is yet


----------



## munkeeunit (May 4, 2006)

piles?


----------



## Callie (May 4, 2006)

a suicide note from your fine self?

have bagpipes - WILL DIE!!!


----------



## Iam (May 4, 2006)

*votes for Callie*


----------



## fizzerbird (May 4, 2006)

*Warning...*

He's searching ebay for bagpipes as I type!  

Will it soften the blow (excuse the pun) if I told you he may also wear a kilt...and in true highlander stylee...he never wears pants! Thats prob why his clan were all of grand stature...it helps when leaping over those thorny thistles without scants on! 


Fact:bombscares parentage on both sides are of scottish blood. He's entitled to wear three tartans which I am unable to name on the boards for obvious reasons...so I say let him play at blowing and squeezing his air filled sack innit.


----------



## Iam (May 4, 2006)

Iam prepares for AC...


----------



## munkeeunit (May 4, 2006)

Far too yellow. Stop it. Too much yellow is very bad.


----------



## Isambard (May 4, 2006)

Going commando?


----------



## munkeeunit (May 4, 2006)

What is the link all about? Thankfully it's not yellow.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 5, 2006)

fisrtly, IAM it's not AC you have to worry about , he's trying to get it for the picnic...he'll drown out your guitar and my jews harp no problem  


and Izzy...he always goes commando although his weapon isn't as strange as the one Ross Kemp in that piccy is holding...it looks like his shooter is firing number 15 discs, huge muvver fekker discs with the number 15 on them, imagine getting thwacked by one of them!


----------



## djbombscare (May 5, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> fisrtly,
> and Izzy...he always goes commando although his weapon isn't as strange as the one Ross Kemp in that piccy is holding...it looks like his shooter is firing number 15 discs, huge muvver fekker discs with the number 15 on them, imagine getting thwacked by one of them!




I SOOOO read that wrong the first time through. . . Number 15 discs WTF   

I had to go and check me weapon


----------



## Iam (May 5, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> fisrtly, IAM it's not AC you have to worry about , he's trying to get it for the picnic...he'll drown out your guitar and my jews harp no problem



Yeah, yeah. We've alread established that I get confused by multiple dates and places... 

I have a feeling I know the answer to this already, but...

Can't you stop him??

He has to be stopped!


----------



## sparkling (May 5, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> Yeah, yeah. We've alread established that I get confused by multiple dates and places...
> 
> I have a feeling I know the answer to this already, but...
> 
> ...



No don't stop him I think it will be cool...can we do that sort of scottish dancing over swords and stuff to go with it?


----------



## fizzerbird (May 5, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> No don't stop him I think it will be cool...can we do that sort of scottish dancing over swords and stuff to go with it?



ooooh! Yes yes yes!!!! We could do the Highland fling or whateva the fek it's called...and go on a haggis hunt <wonders if there are many haggis about in picnic location?>

We could also Toss the caber...I'v always fancied a bit of Cabor tossing...and if cabors are short in supply I'm sure we could come up with something else to toss instead...


----------



## sparkling (May 5, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> ooooh! Yes yes yes!!!! We could do the Highland fling or whateva the fek it's called...and go on a haggis hunt <wonders if there are many haggis about in picnic location?>
> 
> We could also Toss the caber...I'v always fancied a bit of Cabor tossing...and if cabors are short in supply I'm sure we could come up with something else to toss instead...




I always thought it was capers...but then I've seen them in little jars in Sainsburys so it can't be them otherwise I'd be very good at it...maybe we could have own highland games with tossing capers and olives?


----------



## Iam (May 5, 2006)

No bagpiper has ever been cool whilst playing.

Sorry.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 5, 2006)

I dont think he's bothered about being cool tbh...but the more i think about it the more i am liking the idea...i'll crack up, i know I will for sure!

Especially as when you first blow into the thing it always sounds like a wet fart


----------



## Iam (May 5, 2006)

Oh, alright then.

*practices folkish, celtic-y-sounding progressions*


----------



## fizzerbird (May 7, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> Oh, alright then.
> 
> *practices folkish, celtic-y-sounding progressions*



Well you've only got 18 days to go before the live gig hon


----------



## Iam (May 8, 2006)

I think you may all just have to accept that I am of limited talent. Not quite of bagpipe noise, but still...


----------



## Isambard (May 8, 2006)

Adds IrnBru to shopping list for picnic hamper.


----------



## Isambard (May 8, 2006)

It occurred to me when the boards had a VERY big "wobble" today, what would happen if they were bust? Do people still know how to get in touch with each other?


----------



## munkeeunit (May 8, 2006)

If you really had to I guess using BIM to recongregate would be tolerated. It would be Bristol News in a sense, and putting up a thread specifically for it would ok I guess. It's just we've tried hard to make it a newswire above a chatroom.

I'm assuming everyone pops by BIM every now and again?
http://www.bristol.indymedia.org/


----------



## Isambard (May 9, 2006)

Cheers Munkee, I've got some people phone numbers and some people have got mine but its good to have a back up plan.


----------



## Sunspots (May 9, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> It occurred to me when the boards had a VERY big "wobble" today, what would happen if they were bust? Do people still know how to get in touch with each other?



I would just wander the earth 'til the day I died, searching for other Urbanites. 

Actually, that sounds like _The Littlest Hobo_ or something.  -I'm going to pitch it to Channel 4...


----------



## Cakes (May 9, 2006)

Won't be here for this weekend   but will someone do the Gay Gordon for me?


----------



## Isambard (May 9, 2006)

Cakes said:
			
		

> but will someone do the Gay Gordon for me?



<Makes note to remind DJBS as she is Mary, Queen of Scots for the weekend.>


----------



## sparkling (May 9, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> <Makes note to remind DJBS as she is Mary, Queen of Scots for the weekend.>




Oooh I can feel a theme coming on for this weekend.    Must dig out old tartan stuff from somewhere or possibly do a charity shop trawl.


----------



## Isambard (May 9, 2006)

I've got a tartan shirt somehwere.
Isn't Scotlan's tipple Buckfast made in Debbon somewhere?
Kind of appropriate innit.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 10, 2006)

*A scottish theme eh?*

I can't think of anyone scottish to come as...I had thought of sparkling and me coming as the krankies but this put me orf slightly...








But then I also thought... wasn't Great uncle Bulgaria a scotsman? He wore a lot of Tartan...I've always wanted to be a womble.


----------



## Isambard (May 11, 2006)

A Scottish friend of mine mentioned to me in the pub last night you can make jelly but instead of 100% water you can use 50% lemonade. Then it it is meant to be all fizzy when you eat it. An addition to the picnic hamper cos it could be pretty freaking feeling the fizz lying in a field somewhere.


----------



## Sunspots (May 11, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

>



Fizzer, that's really disturbing me.


----------



## munkeeunit (May 11, 2006)

It is disturbing, but do remember the little schoolboy is really a fully grown woman and they are married. Although I wonder why their bizarre fetish was ever allowed to be paraded so openly on children's TV.


----------



## Sunspots (May 11, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> It is disturbing, but do remember the little schoolboy is really a fully grown woman and they are married.



Yes, I _know_ it's a woman.   

That's exactly why it's disturbing though: the fact that I know it's a woman, yet she's apparently got a rather hefty portion in her shorts.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 11, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> A Scottish friend of mine mentioned to me in the pub last night you can make jelly but instead of 100% water you can use 50% lemonade. Then it it is meant to be all fizzy when you eat it. An addition to the picnic hamper *cos it could be pretty freaking feeling the fizz lying in a field somewhere.*



No way am I lying in the field at anytime for you lot to cop a feel...freaky or not!


----------



## Crispy (May 11, 2006)

Just realised that Sparrow and me will be down brizzle way that weekend to go to this on sunday (these are old friends of mine and are a damn fine live band) - ignore the songs on their myspace - they took down the good stuff and put stupid joke songs on instead 

N - E - WAY, we'll be around. If there's PMs or a secret message to be passed on, could we see it please?


----------



## JTG (May 11, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> N - E - WAY, we'll be around. If there's PMs or a secret message to be passed on, could we see it please?



Maybe. We'll have to confer in our den and let you know the verdict of the panel sometime next week


----------



## Iam (May 11, 2006)

*looks conspiritorial*


----------



## Isambard (May 12, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> No way am I lying in the field at anytime for you lot to cop a feel...freaky or not!



Leather boots andyouknowsit!


----------



## on_the_fly (May 14, 2006)

ill be at twisted shroom @ durty duck so ill be missing


----------



## Isambard (May 14, 2006)

It's a daytime picnic innit OTF!


----------



## djbombscare (May 16, 2006)

So as its getting pretty close, gimme a run down of who's coming.


I'll PM anyone who doesn't know where the normal mushie place is. 

As per normal please dont mention where it is on the boards. 

Not cos we dont want to keep it all secret we just dont want to attract any unwanted attention. 

Bring food, chemicals of choice, toys, instruments, and happy vibes  





Oh I aint been able to get hold of a place for a party on the Saturday night, so we might have to give it a miss. But I'll see waht I can come up with


----------



## on_the_fly (May 16, 2006)

In fact I will be missing full stop from this event and most of the forthcoming events for the forseeable future.


----------



## Callie (May 16, 2006)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> In fact I will be missing full stop from this event and most of the forthcoming events for the forseeable future.




oh   don't you like us?

Ill be there


----------



## on_the_fly (May 16, 2006)

Far from it, just that I wish to keep my life away from the boards now. many fond memories and some not so fond.


In good Arnie stylee Ill be back, just need a break from things....


----------



## djbombscare (May 16, 2006)

So OTF wont be able to make it  

But so far and as far as I know definite confirmees for your entertainment and enjoyment;


Fizz
Sparkling
Isambard 
( lets face it who needs anymore than those three )

Me 
Callie
Krs ( I expect)


. . .


----------



## munkeeunit (May 16, 2006)

me (health permitting).

I'll be a good munkee between now and then and keep my consumption of naughty things to a minimum, so as to maximise my munkability on the day.


----------



## Crispy (May 16, 2006)

Me and sparra confirmed for sure. Got coach tickets and everything. Same place as last year? Gotcha


----------



## Iam (May 16, 2006)

*packs extra hoodie*


----------



## sparkling (May 16, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> So OTF wont be able to make it
> 
> But so far and as far as I know definite confirmees for your entertainment and enjoyment;
> 
> ...



Aaahh after reading this I feel all fluffy already.

I'll have to find the song again.


----------



## djbombscare (May 16, 2006)

Ok so revised list.


Fizz
Sparkling
Isambard 
Me 
Callie
Krs 
Agent Sparrow 
Crispy
Munkeeunit ( I'll pm ya where it is mate)
Iam


----------



## fizzerbird (May 16, 2006)

So, does anyone know where this is taking place then?

<runs like fek for cover...>


----------



## Isambard (May 17, 2006)

King of the Dendrons is coming innit?  

Oooooh I'm leaving for Bristol a week tomorrow!


----------



## djbombscare (May 17, 2006)

I'm gonna do everything I can to get as much sleep as I can now


----------



## gentlegreen (May 17, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Ok so revised list.
> 
> 
> Fizz
> ...


and me


----------



## djbombscare (May 17, 2006)

Fizz
Sparkling
Isambard 
Me 
Callie
Krs 
Agent Sparrow 
Crispy
Munkeeunit ( I'll pm ya where it is mate)
Iam
Gentlegreen

possibly lonerunner


----------



## djbombscare (May 17, 2006)

Oooh and what about a pub meet on the Satudray night ? 

Again the old usual .  .not the new ususal.

Oooh ding dong


that was clue by the way


----------



## munkeeunit (May 17, 2006)

That would be a good idea, for me anyway, as the chances of me being well enough to make it to places are that much greater if I have a choice of options and the (ding dong a ling) is a comfy enough place.


----------



## Isambard (May 18, 2006)

<Puts übercheeezy Anita Ward heavy Eurotrash housey remix into suitcase>


----------



## djbombscare (May 18, 2006)

Right then so Saturday night as well at the ding dong.








Oh thats another clue.


----------



## munkeeunit (May 18, 2006)

Sat 27th May at the (ding dong a ding dong).

Who's coming?

If a few people say yes to a drink at the (ding dong) that's great, as I'm usually more full of munkee beans in the early evening than the day, so may go to that instead, but only if a good few people say yes, otherwise I'll save my munkee strength for the sunday picnic.


----------



## Isambard (May 18, 2006)

I'll be there, no names no pack drill, no ID cards.


----------



## Isambard (May 19, 2006)

I'm hearing rumours of a wee little soirree after the pub on Saturday at the mansions iykwim. Some offer already in to spin a wee bit of Perry Como tunes I hear!


----------



## fizzerbird (May 19, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> I'm hearing rumours of a wee little soirree after the pub on Saturday at the mansions iykwim. Some offer already in to spin a wee bit of Perry Como tunes I hear!



Yes...just have to check with hostess with the mostess...will phone after my mate has gone. She's looking very annoyed that I wanted to check stuff out on internet while she watches will and grace fek sake!


----------



## kalidarkone (May 19, 2006)

I'm sure I will make an appearance on sat night, maybe also on sun.. we will see its my weekend off from masterdarkone so anything could happen!!! One thing is for sure I NEED funkee dancin on the sat...... 

Be lovely to catch up....


----------



## fizzerbird (May 19, 2006)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> I'm sure I will make an appearance on sat night, maybe also on sun.. we will see its my weekend off from masterdarkone so anything could happen!!! One thing is for sure I NEED funkee dancin on the sat......
> 
> Be lovely to catch up....



Funky dancin' eh?

we'll see what we can do for you lovely lady  xXx


----------



## fizzerbird (May 19, 2006)

oooh , can I re-iterate,,,the plan thus far is...

Sat night pub...8ish? and veh veh possible choonage wiv djbombscare and guest MC's 'Miss Informed' and 'Miss Understood' if we get go-ahead from hostess wiv mostess (no presh!)

Picnic will be on the SUNDAY afternoon around 1ish...

The actual bonk hol monday is for rest and relaxation...fondly known as recovery monday.  

Will exchange numbers etc next week...for those that have not got them already that is.


----------



## kalidarkone (May 20, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Funky dancin' eh?
> 
> we'll see what we can do for you lovely lady  xXx




Well, dont take this the wrong way... but Iwas thinking more of going dancing at a club,maybe round stokescroft ,I might even go and see zion train at Trinity...I need to meet more men!!! and shake my thang...... will def be at the ding dong first tho...


----------



## Isambard (May 20, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> she watches will and grace fek sake!



Sounds like you have gayboy mates Fizzer!


----------



## fizzerbird (May 20, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Sounds like you have gayboy mates Fizzer!



Round these here parts they are referred to as 'Gaylords'


----------



## munkeeunit (May 20, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Round these here parts they are referred to as 'Gaylords'



That's right, gay people have a lot of power in Bristol, us mere straights are forced by order of council to call all gay people 'your lordship' and huddle before them as if we are hunchbacks with one bad twitchy eye.  

It really is getting a bit too much, especially now we have to tip them a gold sovereign at their insistence. It's called the 'gaylord tax' and there's talk of rebellion, but for now we dare not question the status quo.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 20, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> That's right, gay people have a lot of power in Bristol, us mere straights are forced by order of council to call all gay people 'your lordship' and huddle before them as if we are hunchbacks with one bad twitchy eye.
> 
> It really is getting a bit too much, especially now we have to tip them a gold sovereign at their insistence. It's called the 'gaylord tax' and there's talk of rebellion, but for now we dare not question the status quo.



lol @  munkeeunit

You coming to pub sat?


----------



## munkeeunit (May 20, 2006)

Yes, I'm defintely coming to the pub on Sat, but probably not now the picnic, as my energies are very finite, and I'm usually better in the evening than the day.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 20, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Yes, I'm defintely coming to the pub on Sat, but probably not now the picnic, as my energies are very finite, and I'm usually better in the evening than the day.



Are you a vampire then? Like blade...a day walker but better in the evening...


----------



## munkeeunit (May 20, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Are you a vampire then?



I might be, that might be what my illness really is, low level vampirism. I'm ok in direct sunlight, but I do burn very easily, so you may have touched on something there.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 20, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> I might be, that might be what my illness really is, low level vampirism. I'm ok in direct sunlight, but I do burn very easily, so you may have touched on something there.



Ooooh...I'll make a definate diagnosis when I have met you and given you a consultation on Sat evening...


----------



## munkeeunit (May 20, 2006)

Ok, that's sounds good.

And everyone should remember to bring a gold sovereign or two for isambard, in case he decides to enact bristol's lordship laws. 

Or at the least buy the man a pint.


----------



## sparkling (May 21, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Ok, that's sounds good.
> 
> And everyone should remember to bring a gold sovereign or two for isambard, in case he decides to enact bristol's lordship laws.
> 
> Or at the least buy the man a pint.



You can always weaken his power by slipping him a jar of honey...its like kyrptonite to superman.


----------



## Isambard (May 21, 2006)

Oh I'd forgotten all about the honey!    PMSL!


----------



## Streathamite (May 21, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Oh I'd forgotten all about the honey!    PMSL!


oh I never will!


----------



## fizzerbird (May 21, 2006)

Red Jezza said:
			
		

> oh I never will!


 I dont think anyone ever will lol


----------



## sparkling (May 21, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Oh I'd forgotten all about the honey!    PMSL!



Still makes me smile today when I think of you carrying that jar up and down the corridor for ages.   We were so cruel but you know we were laughing with you not at you don't you hon...hon geddit?


----------



## djbombscare (May 22, 2006)

put the gold soveriegn in the honey.Actually just tell him there's a gold soveriegn in honey  


he'll be occupied for hours.

















*3am. . . the next day*.

Fizzer fizzer I cant find it ?
Take it to sparkling she'll show you.

But but its heavy

Just do it Izzy


Ok. . . . 

Sparkling sparklin I cnat find it
Take it to fizz she'll show you

But but its heavy

Just do it Izzy

Ok. . . .


Fizzer fizzer I cant find it ?
Take it to sparkling she'll show you.

and repeat inifntitum.

Or until Krs enters with crystal ball.


----------



## munkeeunit (May 22, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> put the gold soveriegn in the honey.Actually just tell him there's a gold soveriegn in honey
> 
> 
> he'll be occupied for hours.



Now there's strategic thinking for you.  

Also, does this honey aversion apply to all the lordships? or just isambard?

If it's a general weaknesss, then the old gold sovereign in honey pot trick could be used to distract the lot of them, while we overrun the council and rewrite the lordship laws in their absence.


----------



## sparkling (May 22, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Now there's strategic thinking for you.
> 
> Also, does this honey aversion apply to all the lordships? or just isambard?
> 
> If it's a general weaknesss, then the old gold sovereign in honey pot trick could be used to distract the lot of them, while we overrun the council and rewrite the lordship laws in their absence.



I suspect its just our Isambard...but its all part of why we love him and what makes  him special in a lovely way.


----------



## munkeeunit (May 22, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> I suspect its just our Isambard...but its all part of why we love him and what makes  him special in a lovely way.



Oh well, I may just bring along a pot of honey with a gold sovereign substitute of some sort, just to see what happens, if anything.


----------



## Mation (May 23, 2006)

Hello you lot 

I did say ages ago that I was coming to ths and then disappeared 

Still room for me and one more?

What's the plan - pub and maybe more on Saturday and picnic on Sunday?


----------



## fizzerbird (May 23, 2006)

<waves @ Mation>  

eyup...pub Sat around 8ish...poss gathering straight after.

Picnic 1ish on the sunday.

If you have an instrument...spoons, washboard whatever bring that along also. OOOh and summat to park yer bum on!


----------



## Isambard (May 23, 2006)

I just finished packing!   I'm off on a bender tomorrow night and won't be capable of doing it later.  

Packed a hoodie to lay on at the secret location.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 24, 2006)

I think we may need to do a collective sundance for the sunday!


----------



## djbombscare (May 24, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> I'm off on a bender tomorrow night
> .




its better to fly mate. It'll take you fecking ages that way


----------



## djbombscare (May 24, 2006)

WOOOOOOAH how big did that come out !!!


It was almost a thumbnail


----------



## sparkling (May 24, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> WOOOOOOAH how big did that come out !!!
> 
> 
> It was almost a thumbnail




Its left me very intrigued though as only half the picture came out...what were they doing? 

Is there an emergency plan for if the weather is like it is now?  I don't fancy lying in a wet patch watching clouds no matter how pretty they may be.


----------



## Mation (May 24, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> <waves @ Mation>
> 
> eyup...pub Sat around 8ish...poss gathering straight after.
> 
> ...


 <waves back to lovely fizz> 

Hurrah! Me and Mr Mation are coming down on Friday to see my beautiful furry friend and we'll be around for Saturday (but will have to miss the picnic).

Will be brilliant to see you all though. Roll on the weekend!


----------



## djbombscare (May 24, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Its left me very intrigued though as only half the picture came out...what were they doing?
> 
> Is there an emergency plan for if the weather is like it is now?  I don't fancy lying in a wet patch watching clouds no matter how pretty they may be.




we all sit on top of you so we dont lay in a wet patch


----------



## fizzerbird (May 24, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> we all sit on top of you so we dont lay in a wet patch



_You_ always manage to avoid the 'wet patch' darling...


----------



## djbombscare (May 24, 2006)

ok i've just been booked to play a set on saturday night at hamster mansions 

so hope yer all up for it.


and spread the word


----------



## kalidarkone (May 24, 2006)

Dunno if I'll be coming now, as one of me fave bands are playing in Bath...maybe Sunday....i might even bring a dog....called Jindy


----------



## Isambard (May 25, 2006)

Jesus was I bollocksed.   *blush*


----------



## Isambard (May 25, 2006)

I've a KlubBunKRS CD playing "Imagination" as I do me make up, off to Jethro's Zumerrrrrzet haycart in a bit!


----------



## sparkling (May 25, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> I've a KlubBunKRS CD playing "Imagination" as I do me make up, off to Jethro's Zumerrrrrzet haycart in a bit!



Are you here already Issy?  If so can you check with Hammy if its okay for me to pop over tomorrow afternoon to say a chilled hello and share a cuppa with her?


----------



## Iam (May 25, 2006)

So umm... when's this, again?

*runs*


----------



## fat hamster (May 25, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Are you here already Issy?  If so can you check with Hammy if its okay for me to pop over tomorrow afternoon to say a chilled hello and share a cuppa with her?


I is just waiting for Isambard now - he phoned from the airport earlier to say he was running a bit late.

Sparkling you know very well it's fine to come round for a cuppa - just make sure you do this time!!


----------



## fat hamster (May 25, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> ok i've just been booked to play a set on saturday night at hamster mansions
> 
> so hope yer all up for it.
> 
> ...



BRING IT ON!!!


----------



## Isambard (May 26, 2006)

Morning! 

Lovely sleep in the library at Hamster Mansions  

There was this dark eyed, hairy chested, funny, crazy, randy male trying to get into bed with me from about  6 AM this morning   .......Asguard!


----------



## sparkling (May 26, 2006)

I'm just checking map to make sure I take the right turn on the M25..its Heathrow, its Heathrow...keep repeating that ...so estimated time of arrival is god knows when really.  See you when I sees you all.

ps have packed enough for a months visit not just a few days but its the weather do I pack for rain or sun? 

Bristol here I comes


----------



## Isambard (May 26, 2006)

Sparkling, remember where you turn at the pointy hands!


----------



## munkeeunit (May 26, 2006)

see you all tomorrow  I'll be dressed in normal clothes this time, and leaving my full body munkee suit at home this time, so some people might not recognise me at first  

Looking forward to meeting some of you again, and some others for the first time.


----------



## Isambard (May 27, 2006)

Can I have a massive rant on here about f***ing TK Max AND JS Sports in f***ing Broadmead or is that a new thread!


----------



## gentlegreen (May 27, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Can I have a massive rant on here about f***ing TK Max AND JS Sports in f***ing Broadmead or is that a new thread!


"Broadmead"  

There's some of it left ?  

.


----------



## sparkling (May 27, 2006)

We were practising our spliff rolling techniques last night.  We thought we would start at beginner stage and rolled a couple of little ones...I am pleased to report that they were seemed pretty successful...in fact so successfu that watching Nikki take her make up off on BB seemed a really good way to spend the rest of the evening. ...and we had lond discussions about which films Madonna's husband made...'you know that guy Ritchie, what was his name?'  'Yeah Guy Ritchie'....'yeah what was his name?'....and on and on and on  


Can anyone remember which films he made and in what order?


----------



## gentlegreen (May 27, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> We were practising our spliff rolling techniques last night.  We thought we would start at beginner stage and rolled a couple of little ones...I am pleased to report that they were seemed pretty successful...in fact so successfu that watching Nikki take her make up off on BB seemed a really good way to spend the rest of the evening. ...and we had lond discussions about which films Madonna's husband made...'you know that guy Ritchie, what was his name?'  'Yeah Guy Ritchie'....'yeah what was his name?'....and on and on and on
> 
> 
> Can anyone remember which films he made and in what order?


I'm not sure I want to associate with BB watchers  

Mind you, I'm _persona non grata _ myself - having just bought squirty Marmite


----------



## fizzerbird (May 27, 2006)

Sparkling " You know that film with Brad Pitt"
Fizz "which one?"
Sparkling " the one directed by that...guy...Richie..."
Fizz "Guy Richie"
sparkling " yeah that Guy...whats his name ...madonnas hubby"
fizz "GUY RICHIE!"

<fits of laughter for two hours followed by 20 mins watching nikki take her make off with her £16 waterproof make up remover>

King splff (expertly rolled by the sparkly one I might add) has a lot to be responsible for)

Dont get me started on the ostrich and the moose  

Right, back to business...meet at pub at 8ish...back for gathering after. Not to late a night as have to be ship shape and Bristol fashion for sunday picnic shinanigens. Don't freak about the weather, I have ordered the sun for tomorrow afternoon...should order be delayed by blundering cosmis order pickers we have a a sheltered spot we can eat at...providing hostess with the mostess is still up for recieving guest.

Laters I need I weeeeeeee....


----------



## Crispy (May 27, 2006)

The BBC says 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for sunday


----------



## fat hamster (May 27, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> providing hostess with the mostess is still up for recieving guest.


Come one, come all - I is received several guest already!


----------



## Isambard (May 27, 2006)

I better get out me jim jams and go to the shops before 5 O'Clock pie time at PIEMINISTER!


----------



## fat hamster (May 27, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> I better get out me jim jams and go to the shops before 5 O'Clock pie time at PIEMINISTER!


Did you say, " 5 O'Clock pie time at PIEMINISTER! ", Isambard?  

I hope they still have pies at 5.  

<shudders, remembering yesterday evening>


----------



## Crispy (May 27, 2006)

In town now. Making polite conversation with the olds. See you lot in the Bell 8-9ish


----------



## Isambard (May 27, 2006)

Oh shit, Sparkling's gone for the psycho one!


I love cock me


----------



## Sunspots (May 27, 2006)

Sorry for my absence.  I just got a bit too comfortable this evening.  

Hope you all have fun!


----------



## Isambard (May 27, 2006)

I've had COOL hand "Luke" for £ 2.50!


----------



## Crispy (May 28, 2006)

There is now a blond bespectaled man gaffataped to the wall, being whipped with a wet towel by another person.
All acompanied by disco music.
There is no appropriate smiley.


----------



## Sunspots (May 28, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> There is now a blond bespectaled man gaffataped to the wall, being whipped with a wet towel by another person.
> All acompanied by disco music.



Oh god, not _again_...


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Crispy (May 28, 2006)

Mation would like everyone to know that she is insanely happy


----------



## fizzerbird (May 28, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Mation would like everyone to know that she is insanely happy



awww bless 

sparkling would just like everyone to know she is happily insane  

that took me ages to write...


----------



## kalidarkone (May 28, 2006)

I nearly came by on my way back from Bath but i think i may have salmonella poisoning , but i ate some chicken that was not cooked properly..and my belly hurts...... 

Glad your all havin fun


----------



## Iam (May 28, 2006)

Sorry, I had to do the good mate thing last night and look after someone. Glad you all had a good time, though.

However, they're gone now.

It's looking kinda grey out... so do we have any sort of plans?


----------



## fat hamster (May 28, 2006)

edit, that was Isambard.


----------



## Isambard (May 28, 2006)

We're buffing and moisturising and putting our curlers in and stuff.   

I hear it was a top party last night, there was swinging from the ceiling on a rope ladder I hear!


----------



## Crispy (May 28, 2006)

*Sparra posting*

So when are people thinking of heading down for the picnic? 

Edit: Think we're heading down there now anyway, so see people there.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 28, 2006)

I'm afraid I'm not going to be able to make it. I was knackered last night - hence my early exit, and this morning I woke up feeling a bit like I'd slept in a cement mixer full of old bricks.

have fun you lot 

Hope to see you guys some other time.

.


----------



## Mation (May 28, 2006)

Home now. That was lovely! 

Thank you so much Hammy for your hospitality, as ever. Swinging on the rope ladder was teh coolest!

Apologies for being even more teenage than Baby Hamster  Poor Isambard got a little more than he bargained for this morning!  

Very good to see you all. Kali, sunspots - you were missed! Hope to see you at Ashton Court.  

(Thanks for the socks btw BH!  )


----------



## Isambard (May 29, 2006)

The beatle came back to KRS's in a cheese sandwich!    


<Idly flicks Zippo on and off looking mean.>


----------



## munkeeunit (May 29, 2006)

couldn't make it in the end. Didn't feel too good. I'm ok when sitting at my PC, but when challenged with a night out, sometimes I just ache all over too much to deal with it.  

Going to spend more time now trying to be healthy, and less time at my pc, which is addictive (especially when signed off), as I have to be well enough to deal with Ashton Court.


----------



## sparkling (May 29, 2006)

Saturday and Sunday have all seemed to have merged into one long long day.  Good time at the pre picnic party singing to disco favourites...thanks to Hammy for hosptality.

Sunday picnic was very chilled and relaxed.  Sitting in the sunshine, seeing the trees and countryside plus running deer with lovely people, plus added music and scrumptious food made for a brilliant afternoon. 

More chillin at Hampster Mansions followed by Spanish dancing, holiday photo's and films being translated by Krs at Bunkrs.

Today has been recovery  day but again very nice and chilled...we bought a wand.


----------



## boskysquelch (May 30, 2006)

saw  and thought of you!


*cept obviouslllllllly the shirt is the wrong way round.


----------



## djbombscare (May 30, 2006)

I looked at that and thought hang on I aint put the video footage up yet


----------



## fizzerbird (May 30, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> I looked at that and thought hang on I aint put the video footage up yet



And you aint gonna either!  

Great weekend...thanks to everyone who came and sorry to everyone who was ill/unable to come for various reasons...you missed a belter of a weekend but there will be more so hopefully see you there.  

The sparkly one has left the building, in fact she sould be home any minute now...missing her already  BUT only 6 weeks until she is down to entertain us again! In the meantime I have the video footage of the picnic to occupy me...just wish the feking builders would stop the drilling for a bit...aaaagggggggg!!!!!! 

<waves @ bombscare>

No chance of me catching up on kip with this lot.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 30, 2006)

*Oh Yes!!!*

Has anyone got sparklings kite stashed at their place? maybe in a carrier bag?

Oh and while you look can you keep an eye out for my poppers...and I'm not talking the ones with string here ya know...


----------



## djbombscare (May 30, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> And you aint gonna either!
> 
> Great weekend...thanks to everyone who came and sorry to everyone who was ill/unable to come for various reasons...you missed a belter of a weekend but there will be more so hopefully see you there.
> 
> ...




*WAVES BACK*

Its fecking shite here. . I'm really really bored


----------



## sparkling (May 30, 2006)

Arrived home without getting lost once and oh Fizz its not a ladder shop its a fire place shop lol 

Getting grinning to myself on way back as I remembered things like Bombscare saying 'you scratch my bike and I'll scratch yours'  I'm going to adopt that one now and Krs with his Australian Archers with serving wenches.

Oh well back to reality for a few more weeks.

<waves to all Bristolians>  See you at Ashton Court


----------



## on_the_fly (May 30, 2006)

those who i saw in my brief but pleasant pub trip, was nice to see you.

See you all later in the year !


----------



## djbombscare (May 30, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Arrived home without getting lost once and oh Fizz its not a ladder shop its a fire place shop lol
> 
> Getting grinning to myself on way back as I remembered things like Bombscare saying 'you scratch my bike and I'll scratch yours'  I'm going to adopt that one now and Krs with his Australian Archers with serving wenches.
> 
> ...





So you made it back it one piece. 
Hope you've left Fizz in one piece ?  


And did you have a giggle about the _bound and gagged to a ladder whilst Agent Sparrow whipped him with a tea towel. All to the accompaniment of "dont leave me this way"_  incident?


----------



## fat hamster (May 30, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Has anyone got sparklings kite stashed at their place? maybe in a carrier bag?


Isambard had a kite on Monday...I distinctly recall that while he was packing he took the last three rabbit lollies out of a plastic bag and gave them to me, and put a kite into it instead...it may have been his kite, mind. 




			
				djbombscare said:
			
		

> And did you have a giggle about the bound and gagged to a ladder whilst Agent Sparrow whipped him with a tea towel. All to the accompaniment of "dont leave me this way" incident?


I'm still chortling every time I remember that.


----------



## Mation (May 31, 2006)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> I'm still chortling every time I remember that.


Yes me too. Erm... I saw that!


----------



## sparkling (May 31, 2006)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Isambard had a kite on Monday...I distinctly recall that while he was packing he took the last three rabbit lollies out of a plastic bag and gave them to me, and put a kite into it instead...it may have been his kite, mind.



Thats fine if Issy has got the kite seeing as he bought it anyway...just didn't want it to get lost.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 31, 2006)

jolly lovely time, good to see everyone, roll on bcf


----------



## Isambard (Jun 5, 2006)

Just arrived back at Isambard Mansions. TOP time as always with the Bristol crew and I _even _  had a fab time "over the bridge" with my sister in law in Cardiff.  

Almost finished unpacking and then going to play a selection of the fab CDs KRS gave me.
I'd forgotten about the bondage and t-towell shenanigans!


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 5, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> I'd forgotten about the bondage and t-towell shenanigans!



That's nothing compared to the video footage we have of you blowing yer horny instrument...


----------



## Isambard (Jun 5, 2006)

It's all in the lips innit!


----------

